# Newbie question on Attestation



## NJ1973 (May 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I have just moved to Abu Dhabi (my wife was offered a job here) my company has also offered to transfer me and I will be working in their office in Dubai. 

Before I left the UK I got my degree certficiate attested and has stamps from both the British Foreign Office and the UAE Embassy in London. When my sponcer took everything over the immigration guy's they said it needed to be attested in Dubai. 

Is this correct and how do I go about this? It is not something my wife needed to do unless her employer did it for her.

Is it the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai that would need to do this & if so do I need an appointment, I cannot find anything about this on their web-site. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## majidkorai (May 29, 2013)

Yes, it is required to get your degree attested by MOFA UAE. And there must be an office of MOFA in dubai. 

In some cases employer does this for you, and in some cases as of you, employee itself has to go through this process.

So if employer is not doing this for you, then you will have to take your degree certificate to MOFA office and get it attested.

Try visiting MOFA website, here is the link www(dot)mofa(dot)gov(dot)ae


----------

